# MC-12 Crash in Afghanistan



## DA SWO (Apr 28, 2013)

MC-12 went down near Kandahar.

RIP.

The Department of Defense announced today the deaths of four airmen who were supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.

They died April 27, near Kandahar Airfield, Afghanistan, in the crash of an MC-12 aircraft. The cause of the crash is under investigation, however initial reporting indicates there was no enemy activity in the area at the time of the crash.

Killed were:

Capt. Brandon L. Cyr, 28, of Woodbridge, Va. He was assigned to the 906th Air Refueling Squadron, Scott Air Force Base, Ill. For more information, media may contact the 375th Air Mobility Wing public affairs office at 618-256-4241 or 618-977-2266.

Capt. Reid K. Nishizuka, 30, of Kailua, Hawaii. He was assigned to the 427th Reconnaissance Squadron, Beale Air Force Base, Calif. For more information, media may contact the 9th Reconnaissance Wing public affairs office at 530-634-8887 or 530-634-5700.

Staff Sgt. Richard A. Dickson, 24, of Rancho Cordova, Calif. He was assigned to the 306th Intelligence Squadron, Beale Air Force Base, Calif. For more information, media may contact the 9th Reconnaissance Wing public affairs office at 530-634-8887 or 530-634-5700.

Staff Sgt. Daniel N. Fannin, 30, of Morehead, Ky. He was assigned to the 552nd Operations Support Squadron, Tinker Air Force Base, Okla. For more information, media may contact the 72nd Air Base Wing public affairs office at 405-414-3674 or 405-739-2171.


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 28, 2013)

RIP, gents.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 28, 2013)

RIP Airmen.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 28, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## pardus (Apr 28, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## AWP (Apr 28, 2013)

Blue Skies.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 28, 2013)

Rest easy, Airmen.


----------



## Confederate Son (Apr 28, 2013)

R.I.P. Warriors


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you for your sacrifices.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Apr 28, 2013)

Rest easy...you won't be forgotten.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Apr 29, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 29, 2013)

RIP Gentlemen.  My heart goes out to the families of the fallen.
This is the a/c my brother flies on.  He came back from KAF just 4 months ago so this hits really close to home for him.


----------



## formerBrat (May 1, 2013)

RIP Airmen. Prayers out to the families and friends.


----------



## Dame (May 1, 2013)

God rest them.


----------



## TB1077 (May 1, 2013)

RIP


----------



## Gypsy (May 1, 2013)

Too tragic and sad.  Rest in Peace, Gentlemen.  My prayers are with your families.


----------



## Viper1 (May 3, 2013)

Rest in Peace airmen.


----------

